# Anybody quit coffee / or have reduced consumption?



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

After about 14 yrs straight i am attempting to have only 1 cup(x-l)a mourning and cease all caffeine(maybe the odd chocolate bar/soft drink)from 830 am and on.
I was up to about 4(large/extra large) cups a day(sometimes 5/even 6!)and this intake is finally catching up to me!!!(i guess of all vices a coffee addiction might not be that bad)
Insomnia being the biggest reason(had a bad habit of having a cup before bed!crazy i know,i like to read @ night)
And the mini ''crash'''and burns those big tim(or 7-11)cups game me through out the day
I Want to feel my own energy again and not have to rely on the dark stuff.
Any reformed coffee addicts?This is day 3 and i'm feeling strangely good(no headaches or any withdraw)


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I got addicted to coffee during grad school (about 17 years ago) and gave it up cold turkey after 2-3 years of drinking it. I felt like with coffee, even if I was superficially alert, there was an underlying layer of tiredness and it just felt unnatural. After being caffeine-free for a couple of years I started drinking green tea, but never after dinner. Recently I had to quit the green tea too, because I got braces and it was staining my teeth (I guess the natural saliva cleansing doesn't work as well with braces). Ugh. So for now my hot beverage of choice is hot water with a little lemon juice in it. 

Glad to hear it's going well for you! I think when I quit I had mild headaches for a couple of days but nothing serious. It's great that you have none especially since you drank it for so long!


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I was up to two large (or xlarge depending on how long ago we are talking) coffees per day but I was starting to have some anxiety issues and my body wasn't reacting well to the large amounts of caffeine. I reduced my size to a medium in the am and a small size after work and I'm doing much better. I am at the point where I should reduce the am coffee to a small as well but I really, really enjoy my morning coffee. I feel like I should find something else but I really enjoy the coffee. Tea just isn't the same, although I drink a lot of caffeine free teas throughout the night.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Coffee isn't particularly bad for you. 4 XLs a day is probably excessive, but I don't think a M and a S are too much. I probably drink 3-4 TH small equivalents per day.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

''Layer of tiredness''-That is exactly it.I also tend to use coffee as a supplement to breakfast(not sure if it's a byproduct of a extra large and that is about to change also)
As i am creeping into my mid 30's it amazes me what i could get away with even a couple of years ago and through out my 20's(alcohol/caffeine/sleeping/rest ect ect)
I'm slooowly not that ''superman'' I felt like back than lol
I'm staring with the coffee for now(cutback)and trying to build new health habits(i have been so focused on finance/business and trying to succeed in work)i have been neglecting my health for a few solid years now.(im starting to realize i need to make sure i am healthy down the line or all this hard work is going to be for naught!)
Not that coffee is bad!(moderation)but i was/am a chronic drinker and it is not doing me any favour.
Alsorob 8 bucks a day spent-likely 300+ a mth.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Winners never quit !!

*I just bought my second Aeropress coffee maker, and it's awesome !!*


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

lol-how many cups a day slacker?


----------



## MorningCoffee (May 8, 2013)

I had to cut back. I was sleep deprived (thanks kids) so I worked my way up to 3 cups a day. I now only allow myself one morning coffee per day. I was feeling that "layer of tiredness" - good description. I do feel much better now but felt crappy for almost a week when I cut back.
I do make an exception if I go out or have company, but it has to be decaf or I can't sleep.
I do love my coffee


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

I'm down to 5-7 cups a day and only 2-3 on weekends. I also tend not to drink coffee late in the evening anymore.
The only times I get a headache is when I suddenly quit, as in miss a day, then everything is fine after that.

Almost all my coffee is made at home though I do a Large DD Timmy's run 2-3 times a week.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Personally never understood the appeal- I have a Red Bull a few times a year (I think it's delicious- tastes like Juicy Fruit gum!) but find coffee kind of gross. Besides which, I've never liked hot beverages; I drink fluid to quench my thirst and coffee/tea do not do that for me. It's always seemed to me that those who 'can't get going' without caffeine are only that way because they've allowed themselves to become reliant on it- coffee does not give you energy, it borrows it from your future resources. I've been in a physically demanding, high-stress and fast-paced industry my whole life and function fine without it. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

It's strange because I like coffee but I'm a "social drinker" in the sense that when I'm on my own (traveling, for example), I often don't think to have it and suffer no ill effects. We have a couple of cups at breakfast. I can drink a cup of coffee at night before going to bed and it doesn't keep me up. When I lived on my own I rarely drank coffee, and it had an amazing effect on me in the morning: first I would be full of energy and joy, then I would have to pee gallons, and then I would get ravenously hungry. As a regular coffee drinker now, it doesn't have any noticeable effect on me, and if I skip it for a few days I can't feel any difference. I think I'd have to go cold turkey for a few months for it to have that wild effect again.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I am obviously the outlier in our coffee culture. In the last month I have started to join my wife in having a cup of home brewed java. I still cut it with hot chocolate. Coffee on its own is too bitter for my tastes.
So I might be up to 3/4 of a cup a day now. 

I have never taken the time to drink tea or coffee so far up to this point. 

Ah well, one new habit to pick up after 47 years on this planet.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I've never been a huge coffee drinker, normally once small cup a day is enough to satisfy my addiction. My husband and I recently did the 15 day 'reboot with joe' Juice and although the first two days were difficult (headaches which I commonly get when I go without coffee), I feel so much better now that I don't have that dependancy on caffeine. Since I truly enjoy coffee, (especially with cream and sugar, it's like dessert with a buzz!) I allow myself one or two a week, usually one on Sunday and one if I'm out somewhere with friends. I never thought one small (6 oz) coffee a day was a big deal, still don't, but I do like that I no longer have that lingering addiction and get cold sweats and headaches when I don't have at least one a day.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Coffee pretty much always comes with socializing or to pass the time of work/study/driving etc. If there's no coffee around I won't even think about it.. nothing like a smoker getting off an airplane gasping for nicotine! A lot of times a hot beverage works just the same depending where I am (you can't possibly refuse a tea in some countries and real hot cocoa is good as well!) I think the cream/sugar is much worse than caffeine so I never add any. I used to get the "old medium" Tim's coffee (felt weird with a teenie-tiny "small" beside everyone's XL or XXL) and I usually don't even finish that before it's cold. Now a European "large" coffee (which is a mere fraction of a Tim's small) will have me buzzed for hours.. And yet in Asia, I've had to ask for 3 coffees just to fill my small 300ml thermos! I can't imagine those 7-11 trucker mugs or 1L Coke at movies... Speaking of Coke, I don't even touch the stuff since I discovered carbonated apple juice (very standard here)


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I wouldn't say carbonated apple juice is much better for you than Coke or other soft drinks. The problem is the sugar and the acidity, which are present in copious amounts in both beverages.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I personally think half the reason i got into coffee in such a way was the explosion of tim's/mcd/7-11/starbucks ect!Corporate horton's is flooding canadian real estate(they are covering every sq mile they can)We have a country here that coffee is so heavily pushed.I drive past at least half a dozen horton's in a six mile radius.
I blame tim's lol.
10 yrs ago even i remember we had one robins donuts serving about 30k residents,now we have a tims for prob every 5k residents.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

In a way i'm getting a little ''sick'' of seeing a tim's littered across our country.Every where you turn you see a new hortons popping up.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Tim's littering- a little story that needs some set up. I love telling this, especially when I told this to a pal of my son's mom, who is one of the advetising big wigs at TDL. 

I was designing how to install fibre optic communcations cable plant for the provinical ministry of tranportation, along the QEW, a controlled access highway leading into Toronto a few years ago.

At the Erin Mills Parkway on ramp, that leads to the Toronto bound direction, there is ramp metering active during the morning rush period. One car entry per cycling of a traffic light, timed to align with gaps in the main line traffic. So there is a back up of cars in the morning wating their turn to join the main line. 

Well, south of the highway there is a Tim's, and apparently a lot of drivers get a coffee and drink it while waiting in the queue.

The ramp is quite near the edge of the right of way, so there is a concrete barrier beside the ramp. There at the edge of the right of way a concrete noise wall.
I was walking though this area between the barrier and the noise wall seeing if there was room to squeeze in a new duct, either by digging or directional sub-surface drilling.

I knew from the grades in either direction there must be a catch basin inlet. But it was hard to find. It was May. All the snow had melted. But I was wading though a layer of at least 10" thick of discarded sun bleached detrious, almost 100% empty Tim Hortons coffee cups. 

Apparently by the time the car hits the green the drivers cup is empty and the anonymity of the freeway allows people to feel it is ok to just toss the now empty coffee cup out the window. And from what I was wading though a lot of them do.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

andrewf said:


> I wouldn't say carbonated apple juice is much better for you than Coke or other soft drinks. The problem is the sugar and the acidity, which are present in copious amounts in both beverages.


I don't know it's apparently less sweet/less calories than pure apple juice... as it's just watered down pure apple juice (the original stuff "Apfelschorle" is like 55% pure apple juice and 45% naturally carbonated mineral water). It tastes a lot healthier to me than Coke anyways (here Coke is still made with real sugar, not HFCS) It's pretty much the de facto summer drink here from bars to sports. Note that carbonated water can be in many different forms than just "Club Soda"


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Ponderling said:


> Tim's littering- ... At the Erin Mills Parkway on ramp, ... I was wading though a layer of at least 10" thick of discarded sun bleached detrious, almost 100% empty Tim Hortons coffee cups.
> 
> Apparently by the time the car hits the green the drivers cup is empty and the anonymity of the freeway allows people to feel it is ok to just toss the now empty coffee cup out the window.


The City should have a bylaw officer hide out there once in a while and hand out tickets to litterers.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Never acquired a taste for coffee. Do drink tea on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

uptoolate said:


> Never acquired a taste for coffee. Do drink tea on a fairly regular basis.


Agreed. Even when I was pulling all-nighters, I couldn't drink coffee. The occasional 5-hr energy shots are awesome when you really need it! Otherwise, it's a cup of tea (any flavour) for me every other day.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

m3s said:


> I don't know it's apparently less sweet/less calories than pure apple juice... as it's just watered down pure apple juice (the original stuff "Apfelschorle" is like 55% pure apple juice and 45% naturally carbonated mineral water). It tastes a lot healthier to me than Coke anyways (here Coke is still made with real sugar, not HFCS) It's pretty much the de facto summer drink here from bars to sports. Note that carbonated water can be in many different forms than just "Club Soda"


That is more reasonable. You can buy it in Canada, too. PC sells 100% and 50% carbonated juices, but they're too expensive to become particularly popular. 4x250 mls (small cans) for $3, I think.

I'm partial to carbonated water with essences (like lime). It's pretty refreshing and no sweetener--sugar or artificial.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

andrewf said:


> I'm partial to carbonated water with essences (like lime). It's pretty refreshing and no sweetener--sugar or artificial.


My favourite is water (still or sparkling) with a star anise dropped in.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

brad said:


> My favourite is water (still or sparkling) with a star anise dropped in.


Also great with a few cucumber slices! Refreshing.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I gave up caffeine a few years back. I was up to 3-4 cans of pop a day. I can tell you I had a terrible headache for a couple of days, and I even had a mild case of the shakes. Upside is I immediately started sleeping better.

I've fallen off the wagon a little bit, with a consumption level of 1 or 2 a day now. It seems to be okay.

TT


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

brad said:


> My favourite is water (still or sparkling) with a star anise dropped in.


This has a bit of liquorice flavour, right? I'll buy some today, thanks for the reminder!

As for coffee, I enjoy it [except when I'm not feeling well, then it's tea], especially the flavoured type, but don't overdo it [mostly 2 cups per day in early morning hours].

For refreshment, water with lemon & lime [no sugar], and ofc lots of ice, is soooo refreshing!

Life is short Donald, enjoy it with moderation.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

jack, you must be very sensitive to caffeine. 4 cokes have the equivalent caffeine of 1 250ml cup of coffee (a TH medium).

source: Mayo Clinic


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm glad I opened this thread! 

I drink plain and sparkling water (I have one of those at-home water sparklers, a Soda Stream) with lemon, lime, oranges, cucumber, mint, strawberries -- anything really. I will also use Rose falooda syrup (from the Indian corner store), or that black currant syrup - Ribena. I've never tried star anise but it's immediately going on my list. But my newest discovery is "drinking vinegar" (see as one example http://www.pokpoksom.com/story/), which I've been using diluted in soda water - it is amazing! I've been using the President's Choice vinegar condiments, like the black label "honey and ginger" or "fig and date" vinegars.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> 1. I'm glad I opened this thread!
> 2. with lemon, lime, oranges, cucumber, mint, strawberries -- anything really.
> 3. But my newest discovery is "drinking vinegar"....."fig and date" vinegars.


*1.* I thought it was Donald. 
*2.* I will be a copycat, except I'll leave the cucumber for the salad part & replace it with kiwi. 
*3.* I'll give the 'fig & date' a try. Thanks for the Shirley Temple summer cocktail suggestions!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

(I meant, "opened to read" not "opened" as in "started"!)


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

andrewf said:


> jack, you must be very sensitive to caffeine. 4 cokes have the equivalent caffeine of 1 250ml cup of coffee (a TH medium).
> 
> source: Mayo Clinic


Yeah I am. Even today if I have a coke after 7pm, I have a hard time sleeping.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Of course you know what you started; I was just playing with you Mgal.

Regarding caffeine, it's interesting to note that even decaffeinated beverages do contain small amounts of caffeine.

What has always puzzled me, is why caffeine does not affect me in the morning, but most times it gives me headaches in later hours, even early afternoon.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> What has always puzzled me, is why caffeine does not affect me in the morning, but most times it gives me headaches in later hours, even early afternoon.


It could be borderline dehydration as caffeine is a diuretic and I think a lot of headaches are at least partially from mild dehydration. I think a lot of people must live in chronic mild dehydration is it's pretty hard to stay hydrated even without drinking so much coffee/Coke working against you. Drinking water is really underrated most people just grab another blood thinner instead.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

First I've heard of 'drinking vinegar'. I'll have to think about that one.

What ratio are you talking about mgal? A tsp per 250 mL?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Ha, I thought you were on top of all PC products Andrew! Yes, 1 tsp (or less) per 250 ml. I linked you to the primo "drinking vinegar" company in the U.S.! Hand-crafted! Portland! etc.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Ha, I wasn't the only one that wondered about 'drinking vinegar', LOL. BUT, I do believe in trying most [legal] things at least 3x: first/last/never again. 

Re: dehydration, for sure it causes headaches; I just don't think I'm dehydrated most afternoons & evenings, lol, hence the puzzle for me. 

I admit that I don't drink the recommended 2L/day [3L for men], but I'm really trying to improve as I recognize the importance of proper hydration.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> I just don't think I'm dehydrated most afternoons & evenings, lol, hence the puzzle for me.


I think a lot of people (maybe most) could be chronically "mildly" dehydrated but overlook it. The 2L/day may be a safe number because it depends on many things. I spend every other day on a plane which has such low humidity (as does an a/c office) I find I have to carry a water bottle all day. Note that chugging 1L at once does little good to "catch up" as you can only absorb so much. Once I drink a few cups of coffee it's probably next to impossible to retain enough :hopelessness:


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Toronto.gal said:


> Ha, I wasn't the only one that wondered about 'drinking vinegar', LOL. BUT, I do believe in trying most [legal] things at least 3x: first/last/never again.
> 
> Re: dehydration, for sure it causes headaches; I just don't think I'm dehydrated most afternoons & evenings, lol, hence the puzzle for me.
> 
> I admit that I don't drink the recommended 2L/day [3L for men], but I'm really trying to improve as I recognize the importance of proper hydration.


The 2L of water a day is a myth. 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/2012/06/08/water-eight-glasses-myth.html

and drinking nothing but coffee is just fine (BAZINGA!!!)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ing-excessive-litres-day-wasting-efforts.html


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I hear you, none, but I also think that many of the people I work with are chronically mildly dehydrated. There's not a lot of fruit getting eaten. :02.47-tranquillity:

p.s. I really despise the waste associated with bottled water. I drink tap water!


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

MoneyGal said:


> I hear you, none, but I also think that many of the people I work with are chronically mildly dehydrated. There's not a lot of fruit getting eaten. :02.47-tranquillity:
> 
> p.s. I really despise the waste associated with bottled water. I drink tap water!


Agreed. Tap water is generally safer than bottled and better quality. Bottled water is the ultimate 'big con' (at least in developed nations).

I've cut out bad coffee - I only drink aeropress or what Ms. Sylvia makes for me.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

none said:


> and drinking nothing but coffee is just fine (BAZINGA!!!)


Ok, let's use journalists' cherry picked quotes of scientists' as proof. Go run on a treadmill and drink nothing but coffee and let me know how that work out for you

I agree that paying more per L for water than gas is ridiculous though. I filled my water bottle from a mountain stream in Alaska and everyone thought I was risking my life. Fools


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, giardia; if any giardia-carrying animals lived above where you were at. I have a healthy respect for that particular parasite!


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

m3s said:


> Ok, let's use journalists' cherry picked quotes of scientists' as proof. Go run on a treadmill and drink nothing but coffee and let me know how that work out for you
> 
> I agree that paying more per L for water than gas is ridiculous though. I filled my water bottle from a mountain stream in Alaska and everyone thought I was risking my life. Fools


I don't have to run on a treadmill. I used to run marathons and I support this message - actually running is better after a cup of Joe. The little bit of stimulant is a nice little kick.

You can live just fine drinking nothing but coffee and beer. That 2L is a well known myth.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> Well, giardia; if any giardia-carrying animals lived above where you were at. I have a healthy respect for that particular parasite!


Even if an infected Grizz "contaminated" the water, it would be awfully diluted in a running stream? Either way it's good training for my immune system. I have yet to get sick after months of street food in Asia and Africa, so I may be on to something


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

m3s said:


> Even if an infected Grizz "contaminated" the water, it would be awfully diluted in a running stream? Either way it's good training for my immune system. I have yet to get sick after months of street food in Asia and Africa, so I may be on to something


Here is someone who has never had giardia.

Street food is generally safe - it's the water and fresh salads you need to worry about.

Fly anything in pig fat and you're gold.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Here are some other water facts that may interest/surprise some of you.
http://www.uic-cphp.org/CMS/20/resources/files/jadaWATER.pdf

I'm now beginning to believe that I may very well be one of those mildly dehydrated on a regular basis.

Can drinking 6-8 glasses of water a day hurt an adult? I think not.

I drink tap water as well [I boil it first though].


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

none said:


> I used to run marathons and I support this message - actually running is better after a cup of Joe. The little bit of stimulant is a nice little kick.
> 
> You can live just fine drinking nothing but coffee and beer. That 2L is a well known myth.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Agreed on the 2L per day myth. and maybe to try and get the thread back on topic. Do yourself a service and don't cut out good coffee, life is too short. For those who get headaches etc, I pray I am never in your shoes.

Not to pic nits none, but you better be throwing some nice freshly roasted beans and have a quality grinder too


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Certainly one doesn't have to drink water. One of the first pieces of advice on arriving in Africa was beer and tea/coffee were the only safe drinks. The former because it was bottled and brewed and the latter because you could be fairly certain that the water had been boiled very recently. This was before the days of bottled water and even today one has to be careful about the integrity of the seals on any bottled water provided. Running marathons on coffee and beer would be no problem.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Sampson, sadly it is difficult to get fresh roasted beans. I don't want to have to drive an hour round trip to pick up a pound or two of beans.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

uptoolate said:


> Running marathons on coffee and beer would be no problem.


Skeptical baby is still skeptical...

I don't believe full hydration is sustainable with an active lifestyle drinking only coffee and beer. You can only absorb so much water per hour and coffee/beer significantly decreases your retention rate... You would have to retain more than you can absorb per hour which is just a vicious cycle drinking only diuretics. Plus you need electrolytes if you're sweating for hours, unless you're ultraman. Are electrolytes a myth as well? Sure I believe you can survive on just coffee and beer... in a chronically-mildly-dehydrated state as most people live everyday

If coffee, beer and water are interchangeable, does a coffee between beers reduce the morning hangover?


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Beer would be more problematic than coffee because of the alcohol content and its effects. We are not talking about huge diuretic effects with either beverage. One doesn't get electrolytes in any great amount from water and no electrolytes in some 'types' of water. This is in fact why people have to be careful to not drink too much water, especially in situations where they are losing a lot of salt - such as running a marathon - especially in hot dry conditions. Low blood sodium can definitely lead to rather nasty things. Most of our electrolytes come from things we eat unless we are drinking things like Gatorade or heaven forbid V8! I don't know about a coffee between beers - I think you just get a more alert and energized drunk person but in the morning it would probably help though I don't have any personal experience.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, people can and do run marathons on NO hydration or calories. At least ONE guy (fascinating article here)...and he is widely regarded as a freak of nature (in the best possible way). (He says he routinely runs for EIGHT HOURS without eating or drinking.)

_Kilian Jornet Burgada is the most dominating endurance athlete of his generation. In just eight years, Jornet has won more than 80 races, claimed some 16 titles and set at least a dozen speed records, many of them in distances that would require the rest of us to purchase an airplane ticket. He has run across entire landmasses* (Corsica) and mountain ranges (the Pyrenees), nearly without pause. He regularly runs all day eating only wild berries and drinking only from streams. On summer mornings he will set off from his apartment door at the foot of Mont Blanc and run nearly two and a half vertical miles up to Europe’s roof — over cracked glaciers, past Gore-Tex’d climbers, into the thin air at 15,781 feet — and back home again in less than seven hours, a trip that mountaineers can spend days to complete. A few years ago Jornet ran the 165-mile Tahoe Rim Trail and stopped just twice to sleep on the ground for a total of about 90 minutes. In the middle of the night he took a wrong turn, which added perhaps six miles to his run. He still finished in 38 hours 32 minutes, beating the record of Tim Twietmeyer, a legend in the world of ultrarunning, by more than seven hours. When he reached the finish line, he looked as if he’d just won the local turkey trot._


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Sampson, sadly it is difficult to get fresh roasted beans. I don't want to have to drive an hour round trip to pick up a pound or two of beans.


I'm going to send you down a bad path here but you do know you can roast your own beans, right? In fact, someone is apparently giving me a coffee bean roaster TODAY. It's the rage among my social circle of other moms at the alternative school. :rolleyes2: (rolling eyes at self)


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I know, MG. I just don't want yet another appliance in my kitchen.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Sampson said:


> 1. Do yourself a service and don't cut out good coffee, life is too short.
> 2. For those who get headaches etc, I pray I am never in your shoes.


*1.* +1 and exactly what I said upthread [to Donald].
*2.* Headaches are nothing when compared to migraines, which thankfully, I rarely get these days.

*M.Gal:* I made one of the cocktails you suggested yesterday, and was it ever good. Thanks!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

About a week,have not had a coffee past noon-what a difference!That layer of tiredness is lifting and i am sleeping better(also anxiety seems lower)Got this under control.
This was a lot easier than i had thought.
I am also trying to drink 8 glasses of water(to replace)sorta a double here with both.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I quit my daily two extra large Triple Triple at Tim's about 9 months ago and lost 50 pounds since then,probably 30 pounds from the drop in the coffee


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, great work marina.

i can't imagine a triple triple. Sounds syrupy to me. I drink coffee with milk, no sugar. Milk is really mostly used to cut acidity/make mediocre coffee more acceptable.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I've definitely cut way back on coffee, it's not kind to my stomach. I really miss having it every day though, that' s a tough habit to break.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Ah, coffee... aka the sweet nectar of life. I have 4-6 generous cups a day. Don't see a problem with it.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I love it also Jon,my problem was the crash and burn + the bad habit of drinking a cup or 2 after 5pm which reeked havoc with my sleeping.
I have also had some issues with general/mild anxiety and i believe the 5-6 cups of coffee i was drinking a day might be the crux of the problem.(even just a week i noticed i am not so amped up,i swear it was the coffee)
I'm not quitting for good though.I still have a big one every mourning.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

donald, you might be better off with smaller doses. XLs are basically buckets of coffee. It's understandable that they might cause a crash. An XL is 710 mL, which is three cups of coffee in one go.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Speaking of coffee, did you know that you can buy individual parts for your aeropress? Be frugal and environmentally responsible at the same time! 

http://www.aeropress.ca/aeropress-replacement-parts/


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you notice a big difference between the paper filters and the stainless one? I still have a large supply of paper filters, so I haven't felt the need to order the metal one yet, though I will order it once my paper supply is depleted.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I notice a difference in my consumption of paper filters! :02.47-tranquillity: (that's all, though)


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

andrewf said:


> I still have a large supply of paper filters, so I haven't felt the need to order the metal one yet, though I will order it once my paper supply is depleted.


Just google "uses for coffee filters" There seems to be 100's of blogs with similar lists now... They are better than paper towels a lot of times but you never think of it


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

An aeropress paper filter is a small circle about 2" across. You could maybe make a nice garland out of them to decorate a child's birthday party, but they wouldn't be that useful for mopping up a spill!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

andrewf said:


> I drink coffee with milk, no sugar. Milk is really mostly used to cut acidity/make mediocre coffee more acceptable.


Exact same here. Milk only in thin-acidy percolated coffee. Pressure made stuff I like as is



MoneyGal said:


> An aeropress paper filter is a small circle about 2" across. You could maybe make a nice garland out of them to decorate a child's birthday party, but they wouldn't be that useful for mopping up a spill!


Ahh never saw one before. Maybe you could use it to clean small screens.. I got nothing. I use a Bialetti at home


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Andy your probably right!I blame hortons though for playing with the cup sizes!lol(the suites nailed that in the c-suite @ corporate)
Un-related but note worthy{caffine in my mind is no different than nicotine)sbux is banning smoking in front of their doors(16 ft)guess howard does not want his addicts to be affected from the gov addicts(smokers)


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

uptoolate said:


> Never acquired a taste for coffee. Do drink tea on a fairly regular basis.


I was always a coffee drinker......as was my bride.....a few months back, for some reason or other, we reduced our intake and started drinking tea, (all kinds, hot & black, no sweetener).......now we're bloody addicted to tea!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

*Nemo:* vítejte zpět!

I thought of you when reading about the flood of the decade in parts of the EU, and the thousands that were evacuated from their homes in various parts of the CR.

Trust that you still managed to enjoy the holiday; maybe you'll tell/show us a little about it after you shake off the jet lag fatigue.

Enjoy your tea!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> *Nemo:* vítejte zpět!
> 
> I thought of you when reading about the flood of the decade in parts of the EU, and the thousands that were evacuated from their homes in various parts of the CR.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Below is a cut & paste of a rambling post I made on another site this morning in response to a request from someone heading to Prague next month:



> Arrived home, last evening, from the Great Czech Flood of '13, (will post some pics once my technologically inclined spouse sorts/files & discards).......some initial random thoughts:
> 
> - Prague, especially the Old Town, was crowded during rainy, cold, late May/early June.......warm & sunny July? I can only imagine!
> 
> ...


__________________


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the cut & paste!

To stay on topic of drinks, did you manage to visit a dobrá *čaj*ovna? I noted tea = čaj, which is not entirely surprising: 'The word for tea in several languages, including Czech, Turkish, Russian, Sanskrit, and Farsi, originates from cha, the Chinese word for tea. The British word tea comes from a regional dialect of China. Currently in US, chai refers to a milky tea with a milder version of Indian spice.'

But I didn't know that: 'Czech Republic is a country with the highest concentration of tea-rooms in the world. It is nowhere in the west or east where you can see so many tea rooms on such a small area... There are over 300 tearooms.'

http://www.radio.cz/en/section/panorama/tea-rooms-a-modern-czech-phenomenon


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> To stay on topic of drinks, did you manage to visit a dobrá *čaj*ovna?


Saw a number of shops specializing in tea, but never entered (or noticed) a tea house, (we did, in the pouring rain, duck into a crowded McDonalds for a coffee in Prague........something we wouldn't do in decades in Canada)........but I do recall in Syria, (1963), visiting many (males only there/then), shay houses for black, sweet, tea in glasses.........(currently we take no sweeteners).


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I should post my Himalayan pix...took the "toy train" to Simla and stopped in many MANY mountain tea shops during my time in the Kulu valley. Including lots of tea drunk at train station stops, from glasses handed through the windows! And then there's the many cups of mint and other herbal teas (aka juniper, not bhang or anything) in the Anti-Atlas mountains of Morocco...


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> I should post my Himalayan pix...took the "toy train" to Simla and stopped in many MANY mountain tea shops during my time in the Kulu valley. Including lots of tea drunk at train station stops, from glasses handed through the windows! And then there's the many cups of mint and other herbal teas (aka juniper, not bhang or anything) in the Anti-Atlas mountains of Morocco...


Someone should really start a picture thread.. I love mountains.. so Himalayas are _high_ on the list  Moroccan tea is pretty good with the bubbles and mint leaves fresh picked, although I have to admit I felt let down when a host first offered to share his "whiskey berbere" which is what they sometimes call it. Visited some interesting Chinese tea plantations.. they were originally set up as a front for other more lucrative crops to fund the Kuomintang, but they made a fine tea as well. Tea in Turkey is my favourite though, with the distinctive little cups. They make it thicker and let you add sugar yourself (Moroccan tea is always too sweet for my taste as they boil the sugar in)

_Le premier verre est aussi doux que la vie,
Le deuxième est aussi fort que l'amour,
Le troisième est aussi amer que la mort._


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Malheuresement both of these (extended) trips were in the pre-digital-camera age, so I don't have readily available digital files to post! Hard (for me) to believe, but I travelled throughout India in...1986-87 (admittedly I was a teenager)


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

MoneyGal said:


> .....from glasses handed through the windows......


were these the terracotta cups you simply tossed out the window when you were done??? 

I, too was riding the rails in India back in '86. Ouch! Had someone back then reminisced about 1960 I would have thought they were ancient.


----------

